# Wii U system update available



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 26, 2013)

A system update is available for the Wii U!







> The update improves a number of things,
> 
> A standby function to download and install software while the system is powered off
> Software purchased from the Nintendo eShop will automatically install in the background once the download is complete
> ...


http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wiiu/en_na/system_system_update.jsp


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 26, 2013)

Hope someone can confirm the safety of having vWii HBC.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 26, 2013)

I was expecting a notification, but nope, I had to go to the system settings to download it. Weird. Takes about 30 mins to download on my end fyi.


----------



## sjones900 (Apr 26, 2013)

It's not out for me quite yet, however everything is undergoing maintenance so I would imagine it will be ready soon.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 26, 2013)

sjones900 said:


> It's not out for me quite yet, however everything is undergoing maintenance so I would imagine it will be ready soon.


 
Go to the system settings and click the update option. I had to do that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 26, 2013)

sjones900 said:


> It's not out for me quite yet, however everything is undergoing maintenance so I would imagine it will be ready soon.


 
How is that people on IGN have "Access" to it?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> How is that people on IGN have "Access" to it?


 
Because it is out. I'm 80% done installing it.


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Apr 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Hope someone can confirm the safety of having vWii HBC.


 

I'll tell you when I'm done updating... Its installing right now

Edit: homebrew channel works in wiimode


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 26, 2013)

it's available here too


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 26, 2013)

> New software that you have downloaded in the background will automatically be installed while playing a game.
> Software updates will automatically be downloaded (even without starting the software).


call me paranoid but that sound like you can no longer stop the system from updating itself without just turning off WiFi (kinda like what some have reported with the new 3DS update) even if this particular update doesn't patch vWii or future vulnerabilities for Wii U hacking, it would make it harder to AVOID getting such "fixes" applied when they do come out in the future.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 26, 2013)

L_o_N_e_R said:


> I'll tell you when I'm done updating... Its installing right now
> 
> Edit: homebrew channel works in wiimode


 
So it wasn't affected? Good.


----------



## Chary (Apr 26, 2013)

Ugh. Time remaining is 1:23min for me. Oh well. I'll be glad when it's done updating and I can access the new things.


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Apr 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> So it wasn't affected? Good.


 

Looks like it... It was the first think I ran when I started the vWii

Didn't try any backup loaders, but I bet they'll work as usual.

Another thing to note is that the hold B to boot to wii mode doesnt seem like it will work when you dont have a wiimote currently synced to the system. It didnt boot up when i just held B with the gamepad.. It just tossed be back to the log in screen


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 26, 2013)

hahaah I love this gamepad I just turn it on and tell it to update while I can still watch tv


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 26, 2013)

22%....ETA 33 minutes...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 26, 2013)

done in 40 mins


----------



## sjones900 (Apr 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> How is that people on IGN have "Access" to it?


It wasn't available at the time of reading this. I checked the downloads tab it said no updates available. Turned on the Wii U an hour later and now it's there and downloading.


----------



## Ergo (Apr 26, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I was expecting a notification, but nope, I had to go to the system settings to download it. Weird. Takes about 30 mins to download on my end fyi.



It's probably 'hidden' so their servers don't get crushed.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 26, 2013)

^ Would make sense. It's an update that's seen a long time coming. Lots of stuff everyone wants (and by the download time, I'd say fairly large.)


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 26, 2013)

Updated, got that Wii U pad error once but it updated without issues. Most excellent.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2013)

Well the update does exactly what they said it would do.
Although it took about 30 minutes to download on my end with a few errors, everything seems to be running smoothly.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## SnAQ (Apr 26, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


>



Holy moly, the update really does what it´s supposed to be doing!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 26, 2013)

Downloading now. This will make the Wii U experience much more enjoyable.


----------



## kehkou (Apr 26, 2013)

For once, actual "improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experience".


----------



## supersonic124 (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone having issues with gamepad audio? It's reversed for me now. Left is right and right is left...


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 26, 2013)

supersonic124 said:


> Anyone having issues with gamepad audio? It's reversed for me now. Left is right and right is left...


Gamepad upside down?


----------



## supersonic124 (Apr 26, 2013)

Nevermind I unplugged/plugged my console and it went back to normal.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 26, 2013)

I do hope the auto-updating/installing behaviors that were talked about being part of this new firmware update can be toggled on/off... like another member posted on here, that's just something I might not always want to exhibit with my system(s). I'm sure it'd be perfectly fine for anyone who strictly uses their system for things that don't employ or require homebrew, but I'm of the camp where at this point, I am unlikely to buy a new console until it's hacked.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 26, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> I do hope the auto-updating/installing behaviors that were talked about being part of this new firmware update can be toggled on/off... like another member posted on here, that's just something I might not always want to exhibit with my system(s). I'm sure it'd be perfectly fine for anyone who strictly uses their system for things that don't employ or require homebrew, but I'm of the camp where at this point, I am unlikely to buy a new console until it's hacked.


 

You can turn standby updates off, I know I did.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm so happy they added that Screen Size option.  Before, it only worked in Miiverse and the eShop, but now, it works globally!  My TV doesn't support overscan or whatever, so everything would extend past the edges of my TV.  But now, it's fixed!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 26, 2013)

sheit it didn't fix the long loading times in lego city undercover


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice, I wonder what the secondary update will do..


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 26, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> sheit it didn't fix the long loading times in lego city undercover


 
It really didn't. But going into games and such is faster though, I noticed that much.


----------



## Yuan (Apr 26, 2013)

So, are vWii hacks removed on this update?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 26, 2013)

nope looks like ninty doesn't care about vwii


----------



## Gahars (Apr 26, 2013)

"Your Wii U will seem Wii New."

Seriously, guys, no one else said this? Do I have to do all the heavy lifting around here?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 26, 2013)

homebrew channel works in wiimode?

I do not have Wii U but I want to know what homebrew channel works in Wii Mode ? Like Wii games backup with external hard drive being playable fine on Wii Mode ? I am missing something because I dont keep my eyes on Wii U and homebrew channel often as I should because I do not have Wii U at all.. Not yet anyway. I have Wii and homebrew channel and they worked perfectly fine including Game Cube games for over 3 years.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 26, 2013)

yes the Homebrew channel still working fine in 3.0.0


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 26, 2013)

Any tutorial for homebrew channel on vwii ? When Wii U turn off and turn on.. You will start it all over Or it will be like Wii permanently ?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 26, 2013)

bearmon2010 said:


> Any tutorial for homebrew channel on vwii ? When Wii U turn off and turn on.. You will start it all over Or it will be like Wii permanently ?


 
It's permanent, basically same a Wii, but the files needed different and can only be done with a Game Save hack currently.
http://wiiubrew.org/wiki/WiiMode


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 26, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> yes the Homebrew channel still working fine in 3.0.0


 
So they didn't remove anything? nice they obviously don't care much then, but it's still a mystery why they go out life and limb to block ds flashcarts almost every update on the 3ds though.



kehkou said:


> For once, actual "improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experience".


 
yeah, unlike stupid sony, at least nintendo are honest about what has changed in their updates and they actually do something too.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 26, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> So they didn't remove anything? nice they obviously don't care much then, but it's still a mystery why they go out life and limb to block ds flashcarts almost every update on the 3ds though.


Conspiracy: Nintendo gave up on DS games and decided to buy some of the biggest businesses in flashcart manufacturing, now they're trying to force people into buying their DSTwo's.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 26, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> It's permanent, basically same a Wii, but the files needed different and can only be done with a Game Save hack currently.
> http://wiiubrew.org/wiki/WiiMode


 
Thank you kindly.

I have to do one of this retail disc all over again like I did for my Wii before ? @[email protected]

Will it allow me to play Game Cube from backup disc like it did on Wii ?


----------



## hundshamer (Apr 26, 2013)

Check out this thread to answer your questions. http://gbatemp.net/threads/hacking-the-wiiu-a-simple-progress-guide.338900/

On topic: I definitely see a major improvement after the update.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks.. Last question before back on topic:

What if I dont have one of the exploit ? Can't I just transfer from my original Wii to do that ? Thanks.


----------



## hundshamer (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't think it's possible.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 26, 2013)

Alright. Thanks. No further question. Cheers.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Apr 26, 2013)

Love this update. Sped up loading all around. Monster Hunter used to take 15 seconds to load, now it takes 5. Used to take 25 seconds to quite, now it takes 10. Love the speed of it. And the overscan adjustments helped my friend out immensely. Nintendo's on the right track getting the Wii U up to speed in functionality.


----------



## bezem (Apr 26, 2013)

You can now hold down the power button on the Wii U itself to power down the system. I figured this out when I tried to load Wii Mode while I had an active download. I think the system was confused and was trying to kick in to stand-by mode and load Wiimode at the same time, and it just froze. So I tried to hold the power button down and sure enough it worked.


----------



## Obveron (Apr 26, 2013)

Does this update finally give us the ability to power down the gamepad while leaving the Wii-u on?  Currently we only have the option to turn off the gamepad display, which doesn't really help with Netflix (Playback pauses when you open the home menu to turn off the display, in order to un-pause you need the display).  The only workaround I've found is to walk the gamepad out of range and turn it off.
Even for a game like NSMBu, even though I'm playing with the Wiimote, the gamepad is on.  I can turn off the display, but it's still on.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 26, 2013)

bezem said:


> You can now hold down the power button on the Wii U itself to power down the system. I figured this out when I tried to load Wii Mode while I had an active download. I think the system was confused and was trying to kick in to stand-by mode and load Wiimode at the same time, and it just froze. So I tried to hold the power button down and sure enough it worked.


Uh... I always pushed the power button to shut the console off. Unless your talking about while in WiiM... nevermind because I always did that. I think you were just having problems.



jalaneme said:


> yeah, unlike stupid sony, at least nintendo are honest about what has changed in their updates and they actually do something too.


 
Jesus, I agree with emigre, all you do is bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch whine bitch bitch bitch bitch. Shut up already will ya>


----------



## tbgtbg (Apr 26, 2013)

bearmon2010 said:


> Thank you kindly.
> 
> I have to do one of this retail disc all over again like I did for my Wii before ? @[email protected]
> 
> Will it allow me to play Game Cube from backup disc like it did on Wii ?



No, you can't play Game Cube, it doesn't have the GC controller or memory card ports .


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 26, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> it's still a mystery why they go out life and limb to block ds flashcarts almost every update on the 3ds though.


 
I don't think you need Scooby Doo and the gang on the case to realize they block flashcarts because *they're fucking flashcarts.*


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 26, 2013)

ok, it finished.
I noticed about 3 seconds less to open most apps


tbgtbg said:


> No, you can't play Game Cube, it doesn't have the GC controller or memory card ports .


what about the virtual console?
there are GC games coming for download


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 26, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> there are GC games coming for download


Okay, maybe, but he was asking about playing it from a backup disk.

Although it's never actually been confirmed that there will be any GC VC I'd say they'd do it in a Devolution style virtual machine which WOULD allow them to use other controls and other forms of saving. If not, tueidj still shows interest in making Devolution work for vWii publicly but it still hasn't happened yet either.

I guess a more complete answer would be something more like "Not right now but maybe later"


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 27, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Okay, maybe, but he was asking about playing it from a backup disk.
> 
> Although it's never actually been confirmed that there will be any GC VC I'd say they'd do it in a Devolution style virtual machine which WOULD allow them to use other controls and other forms of saving. If not, tueidj still shows interest in making Devolution work for vWii publicly but it still hasn't happened yet either.
> 
> I guess a more complete answer would be something more like "Not right now but maybe later"


 
Yeah, good luck with that. Kinda hard to have Devolution on vWii if tueidj expects people to verify their game discs.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 27, 2013)

looks like the wiiu has a RROD : the read of death ROD
Since the update lego city is constantly freezing or I get the code 150-1051 disc can't be read errors. It just did this twice in a row so I can't even play now


----------



## Pleng (Apr 27, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I don't think you need Scooby Doo and the gang on the case to realize they block flashcarts because *they're fucking flashcarts.*


 
I'm pretty sure the point that @jalaneme was making, was that it seems strange that Nintendo would focus on blocking flashcarts on the 3DS, whilst not apparently making any effort to block Wii mode exploits on the WiiU


----------



## AaronZ (Apr 27, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Although it's never actually been confirmed that there will be any GC VC I'd say they'd do it in a Devolution style virtual machine which WOULD allow them to use other controls and other forms of saving.


 
It shouldn't be too difficult, the hardware is there, if Sony can emulate PS2 games on PS3 via 100% software emulation with the blueooth enabled for the controllers, I'm pretty sure Nintendo can get GC games running with gamepad and WiiMote attachments with the 2GB of RAM.


----------



## bezem (Apr 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Uh... I always pushed the power button to shut the console off. Unless your talking about while in WiiM... nevermind because I always did that. I think you were just having problems.


 
Of course you could press the power button to power down the system before.  I'm speaking of the ability to hold the power button down for 4 seconds to shut down the system; that was not available until the recent update.  If the Wii U locked up previously (be it in Wii U or Wii Mode) you would have to pull the AC plug.  Now if it locks up in either mode (as I experienced in Wii U mode per my above example, as well as with Homebrew code dumps in Wii Mode), simply hold the power button down for 4 seconds.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 30, 2013)

bezem said:


> Of course you could press the power button to power down the system before. I'm speaking of the ability to hold the power button down for 4 seconds to shut down the system; that was not available until the recent update. If the Wii U locked up previously (be it in Wii U or Wii Mode) you would have to pull the AC plug. Now if it locks up in either mode (as I experienced in Wii U mode per my above example, as well as with Homebrew code dumps in Wii Mode), simply hold the power button down for 4 seconds.


 
Ah. Sorry, you didn't make that clear the first time.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 12, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> It's permanent, basically same a Wii, but the files needed different and can only be done with a Game Save hack currently.
> http://wiiubrew.org/wiki/WiiMode


 

I dont have any games to do that but can I use Bannerbomb ? I read your link say I can because mine is 3.2U!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 12, 2013)

bearmon2010 said:


> I dont have any games to do that but can I use Bannerbomb ? I read your link say I can because mine is 3.2U!


 
this is about the vWii in the WiiU not the normal Wii
please check which thread your in because the WiiU vWii doesnt have a System version


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh yeah.. Its about WiiU.. Which link ? So I am still force to use Zelda Twilight for vWii in the WiiU ?

PM sent.


----------

